# Engine won't turn over



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You're sure that all of the parts on that car except for the battery are stock, factory parts?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The key may not be programmed to the car. Mine did EXACTLY this when I first got a replacement key from the dealer that I needed to program with my already functional key.

If you don't have a key that works, it may mean a dealer visit.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Robrsa said:


> I recently bought a 2011 cruze ls from a insurance salvage . The engine had been obviously overheated . Long story short I've repaired the head and all is back together .It has a new battery but when it came time to start it, nothing When I turn the key the lights on the dash disappear except for the engine light and nothing happens , dead. The dials do a calibration sweap when the key is released .The radio and screen also doesn't turn on . Everything else works fine . I've cleared the dtc codes with a cheap DIY obd scanner
> Anyone have any ideas ?



Robrsa,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. If you are unable to identify the issue I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

